# Random question about sharpening techniques and how many people swap hands while sharpening



## Daizone (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi I am new here to this form. Just started getting into japanese knives, and looking for a simple sharpening kit to start. Thinking about picking up a 1000/6000 combo stone or two separate stones and will start practicing on sharpening my cheap knives first. 

I was wondering about sharpening techniques and I know there are plenty of good youtube footage out there but was wondering how many people swap hands when sharpening different sides of their knives and if it is worth doing this as I am somewhat ambidextrous and will technically be learning from the ground up since I do not have any sharpening experience. 

I am aware that in the end there is technically no single way to sharpen knives and whatever works for you is what you should go with. Thought thought I would pose this random question out there.


----------



## zetieum (Jul 3, 2017)

I am left handed. I swap hand when I am sharpening bevels: I find it much more easy to be in 45° position all along the blades for bevels. For edges, it varies more.


----------



## KimBronnum (Jul 3, 2017)

As you say there is no right way to do it - whatever works for you is what you should choose. I don't swap hands but I know Will Catcheside does. Look up his videoes online as well as Jon Broida's. Jon doesn't swap hands either. Try the two techniques they use/show and decide what feels most natural to you. That is my advice. They are both good to learn from (they know what they are doing). 
- Kim


----------



## JBroida (Jul 3, 2017)

yeah... its always important to remember there is no single right way. Whats important is that you find a system that works well for you and makes logical and coherent sense. If you can get consistent and repeatable results, you're doing alright


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 3, 2017)

I used to swap hands when I started. Found I was contaminating my handles with the mud from the stone so I stopped. I just sharpen with the right hand and flip the edge towards and away from myself.


----------



## foody518 (Jul 3, 2017)

zetieum said:


> I am left handed. I swap hand when I am sharpening bevels: I find it much more easy to be in 45° position all along the blades for bevels. For edges, it varies more.



^ about the same. I found I held the angles better along curvature this way. Switched to it about a year ago, after sharpening more or less the way shown in Jon's videos for a year


----------



## panda (Jul 4, 2017)

swapper, flipping always felt awkward to me.


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm more comfortable switching hands. But I currently only use double bevel knives and can't comment on more traditional single bevel sharpening.

I think I first saw this on one of Dave Martell's videos. IIRC- he said one of his students found it worked better.




JBroida said:


> yeah... its always important to remember there is no single right way. Whats important is that you find a system that works well for you and makes logical and coherent sense. If you can get consistent and repeatable results, you're doing alright



Ah, Jon accepts it as an alternative. I can relax. 




ThEoRy said:


> I used to swap hands when I started. Found I was contaminating my handles with the mud from the stone so I stopped. I just sharpen with the right hand and flip the edge towards and away from myself.



Great. Something new to worry about.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 4, 2017)

Yet-Another-Dave said:


> Great. Something new to worry about.




Just tape up the handle with blue painter's tape if you are gonna swap.


----------



## daveb (Jul 4, 2017)

Switcher or flipper? I'm a flipper, tried both, it's what works for me. 

Two Utubers that you can watch for differences are Jon at JKI (flipper) and Vincent at Korin (switcher).


----------



## foody518 (Jul 4, 2017)

Yet-Another-Dave said:


> I'm more comfortable switching hands. But I currently only use double bevel knives and can't comment on more traditional single bevel sharpening.



It's easy to just use the one hand when doing single bevel sharpening


----------



## labor of love (Jul 4, 2017)

I switch hands, and I'm also a lefty. I think lefties might be more prone to switching because we live in a right handed dominant society so we can be a little ambidextrous when we want to be.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 4, 2017)

Modified flipper. I turn the stone through 45 for the reverse side of the knife in the same hand.


----------



## Daizone (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow thanks for all the responses. Thanks for the recommendations of videos to check out. I too am a lefty so after decided on which couple of stones to start off with I shall see what works best for me.


----------



## shipbuilder (Jul 4, 2017)

I swap hands. I've always been somewhat ambidextrous and find that my angles are WAY more consistent by holding a knife the same way and angled to the stone on both sides. For my yanagis, debas and usuba, I use just the right hand; normal motion and grip on the bevel, then fairly gentle straight strokes, with pressure only on the push (away from me) for the uraoshi. But as everyone else here has said, experiment until you find the most comfortable position that allows consistent and repeatable results.


----------



## K813zra (Jul 4, 2017)

Not one for swapping hands. I would lose a finger.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm a swapper, but whatever works for you is what you should do.


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 4, 2017)

I can't switch, terrible control with my non-dominant hand. I think if you try both ways, you may find pretty quick which method works best for you.


----------



## galvaude (Jul 4, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Modified flipper. I turn the stone through 45 for the reverse side of the knife in the same hand.



I do that too. Feels so much better. I feel it fits better when switching to long sweeping stroke (to finish) from sectional sharpening also. Follows the shape of the blade perfectly.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 4, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> I used to swap hands when I started. Found I was contaminating my handles with the mud from the stone so I stopped. I just sharpen with the right hand and flip the edge towards and away from myself.



I switched for pretty much the same reason. I did not like to have both hands dirty with the stone mud and swarf.


----------



## Marek07 (Jul 4, 2017)

Flipper. Tried swapping but like others, didn't quite feel right control wise. I'm with Badgertooth re: altering stone angle though possible not quite 45°. Guess we all need to find our own groove.


----------



## valgard (Jul 4, 2017)

I tried swapping the other day after some drinks and the blade doesn't look pretty as a result... it was a rollercoaster the moment my left hand took control, I'll try again and train to see if I can make it work...


----------



## foody518 (Jul 4, 2017)

valgard said:


> I tried swapping the other day after some drinks and the blade doesn't look pretty as a result... it was a rollercoaster the moment my left hand took control, I'll try again and train to see if I can make it work...



Edge bevel or wide bevel?


----------



## Benuser (Jul 4, 2017)

Flipper. And I like less work on the left side with highly asymmetric blades. Yes, I do change the stone position. And happen to be strictly right-handed.


----------



## valgard (Jul 4, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Edge bevel or wide bevel?



edge bevel, damage wasn't serious because it wasn't low grit but it looked like I was trolling :O.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 4, 2017)

valgard said:


> I tried swapping the other day after some drinks and the blade doesn't look pretty as a result... it was a rollercoaster the moment my left hand took control, I'll try again and train to see if I can make it work...[/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe your better sticking to flipping:whistling:


----------



## Benuser (Jul 4, 2017)

Last time I've sharpened after a few drinks the angle had got rather obtuse -- fine edge, though.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 4, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Modified flipper. I turn the stone through 45 for the reverse side of the knife in the same hand.



This is a great idea.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 4, 2017)

Nemo said:


> This is a great idea.



Game changer for me. Mimics a similar angle of approach to your dominant hand even though you're upside down. It's made me less stabby about the finishes and edges I'm getting on the flip side of a blade. It's still a learning curve mind you. The only time I've ever swapped is when I'm doing that method that muchobocho wrote about where you do edge trailing and edge leading work in a strop like motion and it felt like open-mouth kissing a relative.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 4, 2017)

Rank amateur here. Started out as a swapper because that was worked best at the time. However the whole inefficiency of motion bothered me and I worked on flipping until it started to feel right. I also found my angles were more consistent with flipping. In the end it's what works for you.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 4, 2017)

Now I'm flipper curious.


----------



## mikaelsan (Jul 5, 2017)

Flipper right handed


----------

